# قريب..وفي اي لحظة..الاختطاف.



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

قريب..وفي اي لحظة..الاختطاف.
 



عزيزي، إن لك كل الحق أن تتساءل عن هذا الموضوع ذلك انه يمس حياتك الحاضرة ، ومستقبلك الأبدي !

إن الجواب عن هذا الموضوع تجده مدوناً في الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الصادق والأمين:

فأننا نقول هذا لكم بكلمة الرب ، أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين ، لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة، وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء ، والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولاً ، ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين ، سنخطف جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء 1تسالونيكي 4: 15-17

وقبل صلبه بيوم واحد يؤكد الرب يسوع هذه الحقيقة بقوله لتلاميذه :

أنا أمضي لأعد لكم مكان، وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلي ، حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً يوحنا 14: 2ب و 3

إن مجيء الرب لاختطاف الكنيسة هو رجاء المؤمنين على مدى العصور فالرب يسوع آت. وهذا الوعد الصادق والأمين سيتم قريباً لكل المؤمنين الحقيقيين بالرب يسوع المسيح

إن الحقيقة المرعبة هي إن العالم سيستيقظ يوماً من الأيام ليجد أن ملايين من المسيحيين الحقيقيين قد اختطفوا من هذا العالم ، يقول الوحي الإلهي :

هوذا سر أقوله لكم لا نرقد كلنا ، ولكننا كلنا نتغير، في لحظة في طرفة عين ، عند البوق الأخير . فانه سيبوق ، فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغير 1كورنثوس 15: 51 و52
 
نعم ، ستقوم أجساد المؤمنين الراقدة بالمسيح أولا ، لكي تتحد بأرواحهم الآتية مع الرب من السماء ، والمسيحيون الحقيقيون الأحياء الباقون إلي مجيء الرب سيتغيرون ويلبسون أجسادا عديمة الفساد .

والجميع سيخطفون لملاقاة الرب يسوع في السماء يقول الكتاب المقدس:

فان سيرتنا نحن ، هي في السموات ،التي منها أيضاً ننتظر مخلصاً هو الرب يسوع المسيح الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده ، بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يخضع لنفسه كل شيء.

فيليبي 3: 20 و21

ونرى تأكيد هذه الحقيقة في قول الرب يسوع المسيح عن مجيئه الثاني: و ها أنا آتي سريعاً وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله ، أنا الألف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الأول والآخر. و أيضا أنا آتي سريعاً . آمين . تعال أيها الرب يسوع . رؤيا 22: 12 و 20
 
إن ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح قادم لاختطاف كنيسته ، وسيفرح لهذا جميع المؤمنون الذين اختبروا الولادة الجديدة ، لأنهم سيلاقون مخلصهم وعريسهم .

ولكن لماذا ؟ وماذا سيحل بالآخرين ؟

أن الجواب هو : الله يحب أولاده ويعتني بهم وهذا يدفعه ، لان يحميهم وينقذهم من الغضب الآتي على العالم .

أما الآخرون ، الذين لم يقبلوا محبته ، والتي ظهرت بموت وقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح، فسوف يجوزون في ضيق عظيم ، يقول الرب يسوع عنه في متى 24: 21

لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم ، لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم . إلى الآن ولن يكون سيتم في نهايته ، بدء حكم المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب مع المؤمنين المفديين وطرح الشيطان في الهاوية لمدة ألف سنة…
 
إن ما يميز الناس في هذه الأيام أن ليس خوف الله قدام عيونهم رومية3: 18

فالأرض قد امتلأت ظلماً وأفكار الناس إنما هي شريرة كل يوم وأعمالهم أعمال الإثم . فالسحر ، والزنى ، والقتل ، والكذب ، والبدع ، والأديان الباطلة بازدياد مستمر ، وأصبحت أيامنا مماثلة لأيام نوح والعالم لم يعد يستحي بالخطية والرب يقول

... متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب متى 24: 33. نعم إن الاختطاف قريب وكما أنقذ الرب أخنوخ وأخذه . كذلك سينقذ الرب كنيسته الحقيقية من الضيق القادم وسيأخذها إلى بيت الآب ، فالرب سـينقذنا من الغضب الآتي 1تسالونيكي 1: 10إن هذا الوعد هو وعدٌ حقيقي

فـالسماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول يقول الرب . متى 24: 35

عزيزي :أنت تملك كل الحرية في إن لا تصدق كل هذه الحقائق وتواجه الضيقة العظيمة والدينونة الأبدية ؟! أو تصدق الإنذار الإلهي وتهرب من الغضب الآتي . إن راس الحكمة مخافة الرب مزمور 111: 10 أ. انه بالتأكيد لشيء مرعب إن تبقى هنا بعد اختطاف الكنيسةلأنك ستكون في وضع مخيف جداً بوجود ضد المسيح وحكم الشيطان المؤقت، لا تستغرب فان الشيطان سيطرح بعد وقت ليس ببعيد من الاختطاف مع ملائكته كما يقول الكتاب

ويل لساكني الأرض والبحر لأن إبليس نزل إليكم وبه غضب عظيم عالماً أن له زماناً قليلاً رؤيا 12: 12

إن الضيقة العظيمة والتي ستستمر مدة 7 سنوات هي أسوأ ما ستراه البشرية في تاريخها يتم في نهايتها طرح الوحش الإمبراطور أو القائد الروماني، وضد المسيح أي النبي الكذاب في بحيرة النار... وإما النهاية الأخيرة فستكون بان يمضي كل من رفض ملك المسيح ومحبته العظيمة، إلي عذاب ابدي متى 25: 46، يقول الرب عنه ...هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان . متى 8: 12 فلا وجود لتلاشي ، ولا لقطع أبدي ، بل عذاب ابدي لأن الله ليس هو إله أموات بل إله إحياء ، لأن الجميع عنده أحياء لوقا 20: 38

إن الله يحبك محبة شخصيةً ويريد أن ينقذك من الغضب الآتي تعال إلى المسيح المخلص الوحيد لأنه

ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص ، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء ، قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص.

أعمال الرسل 4 : 12

إن في أسم يسوع المسيح الضمان الوحيد لخلاصك ، إذ لا يوجد أي أسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي إن نخلص .
 
إنه بانتظارك ، فهل تأتي إليه ؟ يقول الكتاب :

وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة 2بطرس 3 : 9

إذا كنت تريد الخلاص من خطاياك ، ومن الدينونة الآتية ، وتكون مستعداً لمجيئ المخلص العظيم ربنا يسوع المسيح .

ارفع هذه الصلاة من كل قلبك إلى الله القدوس ، المحب :

يا الله . أني آتي إليك معترفاً بخطاياي . وآثامي ، إني استحق الموت والعذاب الأبدي بسببها ، خلصني من خطيئتي ومن أثمي طهرني اخلقني من جديد وامتلكني ، إني أسلمك حياتي إلى الأبد . وهذا اصليه باسم المسيح يسوع الذي مات عني ودفع ثمن خلاصي. آمين

أن صليت من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك ، فثق إن الله قد سمع صلاتك .

فوعده يقول آمن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك أعمال الرسل 16: 31

وإن لم تقبل هذه الحقائق الإلهية فإنك تحكم على نفسك بالهلاك والعذاب الأبدي ، ستندم وستبكي في ساعة لا يفيد فيها الندم !!!

أرجوك أن تعيد التفكير بالموضوع لخيرك أنت.
 
إن الله يحبك ، ويريد أن ينقذك من النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته . بل ويريد إن يعطيك الحياة الأبدية .

هل تأتي إليه إنه ما زال بانتظارك !!!

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم ، حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية .

يوحنا 3 : 16

هل تأتي إليه ؟ تعال أسرع قبل مجيء الاختطاف . تعال ولا تؤجل .


----------



## jojo_angelic (15 يوليو 2009)

كــــلام جميـل وصادق وحقيقة لايمكن انكارها ابدا 
ان من يسمع عن القيامة للمرة الاولى قد يلزمه بعض الوقت ليستوعب هذه القصة المذهلة العجيبة، وقد يمر مثل مريم المجدلية والتلاميذ خلال مراحل من التصديق 
والايمان فقد يظن اولا انها مجرد تلفيق أو اختلاف من المحال تصديقه وقد يتحقق مثل بطرس من الحقائق ولكنه يظل مذهولا مما حدث ولن يقدر أن يقبل حقيقة القيامة الا عند مقابلته ليسوع شخصياوبعدئذ بعد أن يقدم تعهده أمام الرب يسوع ويكرس حياته لخدمته يبدأ في الادراك التام لواقع حقيقة وجود يسوع معنا. ان قيامة الرب يسوع هي مفتاح الايمان المسيحي وانه رئيس مملكة الله الابديه لانه هو قام فأننا واثقون من قيامتنا نحن ايضا وليس الموت هو النهاية بل هناك حياة في المستقبل.
اننا لانعرف اليوم ولا الساعة الا أن يسوع المسيح سيأتي سريعــــــــــــــــــا في وقت لايتوقعه أحد وهي اخبار سارة مفرحة لمن يثق به لكنها رسالة خوف ورعب لمن رفضه لذلك لابد ان نستعد لمجيئه فهل ان جاء الرب يسوع المسيح فجأة يجدك مستعدا وساهرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الرب يباركك يااخ كليمـــــو


----------



## ENG BESHOY (15 يوليو 2009)

*اجمل موضوع قريته من بداية حياتي بامانة شديدة

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا اخ*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يوليو 2009)

*كتيييييييييير جميييل 
بجد الموضوع تحفة
ربنا يبارك جياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 يوليو 2009)

موضوع في غايه الروعه

جميل جدا ربننا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> كــــلام جميـل وصادق وحقيقة لايمكن انكارها ابدا
> ان من يسمع عن القيامة للمرة الاولى قد يلزمه بعض الوقت ليستوعب هذه القصة المذهلة العجيبة، وقد يمر مثل مريم المجدلية والتلاميذ خلال مراحل من التصديق
> والايمان فقد يظن اولا انها مجرد تلفيق أو اختلاف من المحال تصديقه وقد يتحقق مثل بطرس من الحقائق ولكنه يظل مذهولا مما حدث ولن يقدر أن يقبل حقيقة القيامة الا عند مقابلته ليسوع شخصياوبعدئذ بعد أن يقدم تعهده أمام الرب يسوع ويكرس حياته لخدمته يبدأ في الادراك التام لواقع حقيقة وجود يسوع معنا. ان قيامة الرب يسوع هي مفتاح الايمان المسيحي وانه رئيس مملكة الله الابديه لانه هو قام فأننا واثقون من قيامتنا نحن ايضا وليس الموت هو النهاية بل هناك حياة في المستقبل.
> اننا لانعرف اليوم ولا الساعة الا أن يسوع المسيح سيأتي سريعــــــــــــــــــا في وقت لايتوقعه أحد وهي اخبار سارة مفرحة لمن يثق به لكنها رسالة خوف ورعب لمن رفضه لذلك لابد ان نستعد لمجيئه فهل ان جاء الرب يسوع المسيح فجأة يجدك مستعدا وساهرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...





jojo_angelic

الف شكر على اضافتك الرائعة التي تشستحق

احلى تقييم

يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

eng beshoy
الف شكر لردك الاكثر من رائع

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يوليو 2009)

*​*[/sizeيا الله . أني آتي إليك معترفاً بخطاياي . وآثامي ، إني استحق الموت والعذاب الأبدي بسببها ، خلصني من خطيئتي ومن أثمي طهرني اخلقني من جديد وامتلكني ، إني أسلمك حياتي إلى الأبد . وهذا اصليه باسم المسيح يسوع الذي مات عني ودفع ثمن خلاصي. آمين


جميل اوووووووووووووووووووى يا كليمو الموضوع 
ميررسى ليك اوووى انك خالتنى اقره بجد

ربنا يعوضك زيفرح قلبك دايما]


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)

*جمييييل يا كليمو*
*تسلم ايدك بجد*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sid (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك كتير قوي من اجمل ما قريت

ميرسي يا كليمو


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

sid

شكرااا لمرورك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

منتهى الروعه
شكراا
صلى لى​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى

الروعة في مرمرك اخي

يسوع يباركك


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2009)

كلام حقيقى و مهم اخويا كليم 
و لازم من دلوقتى نعمل حسا اخرتنا و اليوم المهيب و العظيم ده 
ربنا يجعلنا مع قديسه و ملائكته فى احضان ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب 
شكرا كليمو على الموضوع الحلو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2009)

zezza

رد رائع  مميز 

كما العادة يا زيزا 

بالحقيقة حابب اني اقيملك كل ردودك الرائعة

انت من بين القلائل الذي يقراء قبل الرد..

سلام يسوع معك..


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2009)

didi adly

اشكر ك اختي جزيل الشكر لتشجيعك الدائم

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2009)

*جميل اوووووووووووى
ميرسى يا كليمو على الموضوع الرائع
وفعلا لازم ناخد بالنا ان الوقت خلاص قرب جدا

جميل جدا يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا اخي كليمو
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah

 جزيل الشكر لتشجيعك اختي

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

karima

جزيل الشكر لتشجيعك اختي

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## bent almalk (27 يوليو 2009)

> *يا الله . أني آتي إليك معترفاً بخطاياي . وآثامي ، إني استحق الموت والعذاب الأبدي بسببها ، خلصني من خطيئتي ومن أثمي طهرني اخلقني من جديد وامتلكني ، إني أسلمك حياتي إلى الأبد . وهذا اصليه باسم المسيح يسوع الذي مات عني ودفع ثمن خلاصي. آمين*


*
لا اجد سوى ان اقول لك

الموضوع اكثر من رائع
الرب يباركك ويحميك فى اسمه القدوس*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

bent almalk

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

